# WIP My First brushHandle



## Mr.Magnus

Its not a handle for a knife but atleast a handle. i gave it a try and i think it turned out ok, dont be to hard on me, its after all my first . here comes some WIP pics.

since i work with aluminium material i thought i would do one in it.

solid aluminium substance diameter 650x30mm




Silvertip Badger brush



Aluminium Substance has been lathed and redy for drill a hole for a mosaic pin end



Mosaic pin on place and lathed spiral motives





Brushhead mounted, time for final hand sanding and polishing on the handle.



polished and done.









/Magnus


----------



## tgraypots

cool. I love it. I'm thinking of making my own brushes too.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Really cool. Looks great.


----------



## Dave Martell

I like it! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Lefty

Looks great, Magnus! You're a talented guy.


----------



## Twistington

Neat!


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Thanks guys. I had a fun time making it.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

tgraypots said:


> cool. I love it. I'm thinking of making my own brushes too.



if you do please make sure to post a picture


----------



## GlassEye

Looks good. Don't drop that, looks like it would shatter a sink or tiles.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

GlassEye said:


> Looks good. Donyou would't drop that, looks like it would shatter a sink or tiles.



You would be surprised how lightweight it is. Aluminum. Weight is about same as a peace of wood


----------



## SpikeC

Very cool piece!


----------



## eaglerock

Looks very good, nice work


----------



## mhenry

Thats beautiful Magnus


----------



## Mr.Magnus

thank you thank you kind ppl


----------



## quantumcloud509

Thats awesome, I like the mosaic work.


----------



## Mike Davis

Very cool!!! Where did you get the silvertip like that?


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Mike Davis said:


> Very cool!!! Where did you get the silvertip like that?



Thanks. i got it from China. /the bay


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Ok this is my 2nd Silvertipp but a smaler version for a guy that really wanted something that looked like my 27mm silvertip. just so you guys know. i did not get paid, i did this for free. and i dont take orders 

kinda like the big brush but smaler. in diameter. waight is 93gr









left one


----------



## Mr.Magnus




----------



## Mr.Magnus

30mm knot silvertip. buffarlo horn with copper inlay and mosaicpin


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Freshly Made... hand lathed Aluminum/copper handle high polish. Extra stuffed Silverstip 26mm


----------



## GlassEye

All of your brush handles look great, putting my plastic Omega to shame.


----------



## Dream Burls

Mr.Magnus said:


> Freshly Made... hand lathed Aluminum/copper handle high polish. Extra stuffed Silverstip 26mm



This one is amazing. If you ever want to trade one of these for some wood let me know.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Ok this is my latest project that is stil in the making, waiting for some material. this is the first time i lathe a piece of wood in a metal lathe witch is abit tricky . I first lathe it to a straight & round form and then used the cutting tools (witch are attatched to the lathe, as in not hand held cutters witch you would normaly use for wood lathing) to remove some wood at the places where i neded it, and did the last bits with sandpaper and a rasp. what im trying to make is a barber brush (tall bursh) i have the handle done now and im waiting for material for the base that will hold the knot itself. the wood i used is a dark curly koa and here is some pics. hopfully ill keep posting pics on this project beeing done if everything works out the way i hope for 

here is the type of metal lathe im using





and here is the koa handle


----------



## cord_steele

Really nice.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

geeez I never saw this thread Mag you da Man


----------



## GlassEye

That dark Koa looks really nice.


----------



## brainsausage

I just stumbled upon this as well. You should consider becoming a hobbyist craftsman my friend, really nice work. I'd buy one


----------



## Baby Huey

They look great. Keep up the good work. I could see myself purchasing one as well.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

thanks guys. i would if i had the time cuz i think its very fun.


----------



## cord_steele

Much bling. Like.


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Finished 2 aluminum brushes with copper endcaps today. I'm keeping one this time. The other one i will give away in some sort of contest. .
Both got TGN Grade A Silvertips.
Both around 65mm
Waight around 110g

Both Positiv and negative Comments are welcome


----------



## CoqaVin

Those are sweet man...put me in the running for the giveaway would love your brush to me my first!


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Thanks


----------



## GlassEye

Really nice work.


----------



## bkultra

Very nice... Reminds me of one of my favorite flashlight makers (mcgizmo from HI)


----------



## skiajl6297

Beautiful brushes! Well done.


----------



## skiajl6297

Duplicate post.


----------



## brainsausage

Gimme! Now!


----------



## chinacats

Absolutely awesome! Great work!


----------



## Mr.Magnus

cheers guys !


----------



## Lefty

Looks stupid. Hahahaa. Just kidding....


----------



## Mr.Magnus

Lefty said:


> Looks stupid. Hahahaa. Just kidding....



who are you kidding? your stupid. its a perfect fit :happymug:


----------

